# Installing without sysinstall offline?



## linuxunix (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to install package manually without sysinstall in freebsd 8.1 and dont have internet at home.
I tried to install the package downloading and running this:


```
pkg_add -r compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810
```

But it again tried to connect to internet.


```
# pkg_add -r compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810.tbz:[/url] 
Operation timed out
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810.tbz' by 
URL
```
Anyone who can help me with this?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't use *-r* switch


----------



## vermaden (Dec 14, 2010)

Change that: [cmd=]# pkg_add -r compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810[/cmd]

Into that: [cmd=]# pkg_add compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810.tbz[/cmd]


----------



## linuxunix (Dec 15, 2010)

How can I install compat6x through FreeBSD DVD?
any idea?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2010)

linuxunix said:
			
		

> How can I install compat6x through FreeBSD DVD?
> any idea?



Mount the DVD, then find needed package, add needed package, like that:
# mount_cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt
# find /mnt -iname compat\*
# pkg_add /mnt/path/to/compat-PACKAGE.tbz


----------



## linuxunix (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried running these steps but dont see the required tar file:

```
#mount_cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt
#find /mnt -iname compat\*
/mnt/usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/compatibility.h
/mnt/usr/lib/compat
/mnt/usr/share/sendmail/cf/feature/compat_check.m4
```


----------



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2010)

linuxunix said:
			
		

> I tried running these steps but dont see the required tar file:
> 
> ```
> #mount_cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt
> ...



So there is no compat package on the DVD, You can fetch it from the FreeBSD ftp/http mirror and transfer them naually into that machine, by SSH/FTP/mounting burned ISO with that package ... pick the method You want


----------

